
Show HN: Midas, Microcluster-Based Detector of Anomalies in Edge Streams - siddharthbhatia
https://github.com/bhatiasiddharth/MIDAS
======
siddharthbhatia
MIDAS detects microcluster anomalies from an edge stream in constant time and
memory, while providing theoretical guarantees about its false positive
probability.

Microcluster anomalies are suddenly arriving groups of suspiciously similar
edges, such as lockstep behavior and denial of service attacks in network
traffic data.

------
siddharthbhatia
Arxiv paper link:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.04464](https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.04464)

